# Turkey Permits?



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering who all applied for a spring turkey permitt and in what area. I applied last year but due to work and other things I ws not able to get out maybe a few times and when I did I could hear them but didn't see any. Hoping I will be able to get my first turkey this year.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I applied, 1st choice Unit F (4/21 to 4/27), 2nd choice ZZ, most of May. We used to always hunt our own property near Oscoda but something decimated our flock last year. We went from seeing about 150 birds in past years to 3 hens last year. So....we'll probably be hitting public land, Tuttle Marsh or 7-Mile Swamp or a couple other areas we used to go to before we had our own land.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

I applied for Unit K - hope to get one! Last 2 years in a row I've managed to bag a turkey on Federal Land. Can't wait to hear if I get it again this year. too fun!


----------



## huntbunny6 (Feb 2, 2008)

I applied for one again this year.
unit Q 

I am in the Thumb area, If there are any ladies who would like to maybe share a hunting day for turkey on private or state land this spring season, I would be glad to.
I usually always have to go out alone.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I applied for ZZ. I get a thrill out of calling to those birds.

I took a nice tom-9 inch beard- opening day last year, had hens all around me all morning, some were within 15 yards of me and I can remember my muscles getting sore from sitting still so long!!

Come On SPRING!!!!


----------

